# intercooler ?



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

I was looking at an old motor trend mag and I saw a new mazda speed protege and was thinking could that turbo and intercooler be made to fit on a a sr20 it has a garret t28 and a phonebook sized intercooler that is top mounted and is pretty clean looking only thing is there is a mazda emblem on it but that can be changed any Ideas???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just get a t28 and starion intercooler, unless you know someone that will give you the parts off their mazda


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> I was looking at an old motor trend mag and I saw a new mazda speed protege and was thinking could that turbo and intercooler be made to fit on a a sr20 it has a garret t28 and a phonebook sized intercooler that is top mounted and is pretty clean looking only thing is there is a mazda emblem on it but that can be changed any Ideas???



um, iirc the MSP doesn't have a T28............it's got a smaller turbo...and I think it's a bit smaller.
there are TONS of readily available options for the sr20. perhaps you should look into those first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> um, iirc the MSP doesn't have a T28............it's got a smaller turbo...and I think it's a bit smaller.
> there are TONS of readily available options for the sr20. perhaps you should look into those first.


ok Im looking at the june 2003 mt mag and it says im sorry it has a t25 turbo and I was wondering if I can make it work cause My brother works at a mazda dealer in az and he can get the factory parts for me at cost 
not sure how much it is yet but if its cheaper then the aftermarket sr20 parts then im goin for it cause i havent even got a sr20 yet but just lookin at options for when I build


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

um...what car do you have? where are you getting the SR20 from(what car)? why don't you just buy a SR20DET factory turbo kit...theres quite a bit on e-bay these days...plus, the MSP turbo isnt good for more than about 200HP, considering it makes 170 stock...and y do u want the MSP intercooler...its so small, get a Volvo intercooler, they're way bigger...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> um...what car do you have? where are you getting the SR20 from(what car)? why don't you just buy a SR20DET factory turbo kit...theres quite a bit on e-bay these days...plus, the MSP turbo isnt good for more than about 200HP, considering it makes 170 stock...and y do u want the MSP intercooler...its so small, get a Volvo intercooler, they're way bigger...


vovlo huh ??
ok well i was going to pull athe sr20 out of a 97 200sx and i have a 96 sentra gxe but if I can get a factory sr20det for a cheap price then Ill go for that I dunno just lookin at options right now mabye just turbo my ga16


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I beleive the Mazda has a side mount not a top mount.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Edit


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The MSP has a front mount that is mounted higher behind the right side of the grill. As stated there are too many cheap proven options to fart around with something like this.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

My friend has a mazda Speed Protoge, it IS a side mount. Im not exactly sure where you got the "top mount" thing from but there are 2 styles of MSP: the Hatch back, and the Sedan. I drove the MSP sedan, and i wasnt all too impressed. With the set up in the MSP its only running 6 or 7psi. Good for acceleration but i s till wasnt too impressed. this is the exact MSP i drove:


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

*dont buy a turbo kit*



studeringaaron said:


> vovlo huh ??
> ok well i was going to pull athe sr20 out of a 97 200sx and i have a 96 sentra gxe but if I can get a factory sr20det for a cheap price then Ill go for that I dunno just lookin at options right now mabye just turbo my ga16


just go ahead and buy a complete swap its much cheaper :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> My friend has a mazda Speed Protoge, it IS a side mount. Im not exactly sure where you got the "top mount" thing from but there are 2 styles of MSP: the Hatch back, and the Sedan. I drove the MSP sedan, and i wasnt all too impressed. With the set up in the MSP its only running 6 or 7psi. Good for acceleration but i s till wasnt too impressed. this is the exact MSP i drove:


The MSP didn't come in a hatch, only a sedan, and IIRC, only 2000 were made last year...oh, so youre getting it from an SE-R...will the DET kit bolt to the DE? or will it even matter considering its going into a Sentra...but still, i say go with the Volvo one...those things are qctually pretty big...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> My friend has a mazda Speed Protoge, it IS a side mount. [/IMG]


I guess you could call it that, although I consider a side mount to be in the fnder area like the eclipse or talon whereas the MSP is in fron by the radiator it is just mounted higher and off center.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the only things different between the det swap and the de swap are the different engine (duh), and the jwt tweeked ecu for the turbo.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

i got this starion intercooler for $150. Get one of these... cheap as fuck when compared to other IC's


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^you could do that, the starion IC looks pretty good and should be perfect for what you need....about the MPS IC, its not a side mount, cause wat wes pointed out, its not in the fender like a DSM or a stock silvia...its also not a front mount, since its not in front, its not even in front of the radiator, it sets next to it vertically...its kind of like a 3gen RX-7 IC...(check my sig if you never seen it).


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> i got this starion intercooler for $150. Get one of these... cheap as fuck when compared to other IC's


maybe cheap as fuck but old as fuck and has wierd ass endtanks, you have to do a real custom IC piping set-up, and then when you want to change to a new intercooler you have to re-do your piping. 

Spearco bar and plates can be had for $300.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You forget that his engine is transversely mounted from yours (240sx.) He's gonna hafta modify the pipes a bit, but it can be made to work without too much trouble.

However, that IC won't be as easy to use on a latidudally (east-west) mounted engine like sr20racer's IMHO. Studeringaaron, I'm just going to guess that you have a b13/14/15 sr20 powered car, so the option might not work as well. One way to make it work would be to get a new set of endtanks that would match up to the I/C and would make piping setups quite a bit easier.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Starion IC*

It will work fine without much modification. Look at Dave F's setup on his B13. As for the argument of having to fabricate new piping, that's kind of a mute oint. You have to do that with ANY homebrew intercooler setup.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

wes said:


> It will work fine without much modification. Look at Dave F's setup on his B13. As for the argument of having to fabricate new piping, that's kind of a mute oint. You have to do that with ANY homebrew intercooler setup.


True but would you really want to custom any pipes to fit a 15 year old intercooler? In my opinion the extra $150 for a new intercooler and pipes that won't have to be re-done when you want a new intercooler is worth it, but that is me,


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> True but would you really want to custom any pipes to fit a 15 year old intercooler? In my opinion the extra $150 for a new intercooler and pipes that won't have to be re-done when you want a new intercooler is worth it, but that is me,


For those not willing to pay that it is a nice alternative. If it were me I would not use it, hell I bought new myself. But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the starion/conquest FMIC can be a great "bang for the buck" intercooler. I'm a big cheapskate so I opted to go the homebrew route. I had to reposition the inlet and outlet as well as weld close the original openings, but when I was done it was a perfect fit. The key for using this IC on the B13 is knowing a good source to have the welding and fabrication done. I have pictures on my web page.
-dave


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

a brand new IC costs about 700-1300 dollars...this should be good if your not going to do this in one week, you can save, and get the new one, or buy a used one as temporary(boost set low, like 6-7psi), and save up then...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I used a starion IC, a shop made a custom endtank for me for like $25, tig welded aluminum. no big deal.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> a brand new IC costs about 700-1300 dollars...this should be good if your not going to do this in one week, you can save, and get the new one, or buy a used one as temporary(boost set low, like 6-7psi), and save up then...



The Forge can be had for about $350 brand new. Many other spearco core IC's can be had for $400-$500. Granted this is without piping, but that can either be sourced elsewhere or made pretty easily.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I just picked up a 29x6x3 Spearco for $380 Shipped, I think it is perfect for a B13. Wide enough to fit in the whole front bumper, and not to tall to block my radiator. :thumbup:


----------

